

Make Emacs Better - aerique
http://tychoish.com/rhizome/make-emacs-better/

======
GrooveStomp
I am still, after about 7 months, trying to wrangle emacs. I've basically
settled on the path of least-resistance: lispbox: <http://common-
lisp.net/project/lispbox/>

I really, really want to be able to use emacs for everything, but setting up
slime and my own custom .emacs is just too complicated with too many spread-
out resources to manage on my own.

Yay for lispbox in all it's limited-usage glory!

